# Screenwriting MFA's other than USC, UCLA, Colombia etc.



## DMB#41 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, and all I have been reading about are these few schools. The University of Texas MFA in screenwriting accepts 7 students. UCLA and USC no more than 30 each. What are some other school's around the country such as FSU that have MFA programs that no one here talks about. We all have high expectations for ourselves but, to get into a program that accepts 7 students is unrealistic. Any suggestions.


----------



## skipper (Jun 2, 2011)

Loyola Marymount University accepted 12 my year, 10 the year after, and I think the year before mine was 12. 

We also have a new Writing and Producing for Television program that took 10 or 12 this year I think.


----------



## DMB#41 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea, I guess all of these programs are very competitive. What do you recommend to include for the writing supplements?


----------



## JacksonFilms (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohio University offers a MFA screenwriting track.  It's a fun, supportive community and worth looking into.

Tim
MFA, School of Film
Ohio University

NonTraditional Films blog


----------



## skipper (Jun 9, 2011)

It's hard to make recommendations about writing samples, because each program will have its own ideas about what they're looking for. I would say send in whichever samples you feel best express your talents as a writer. The main goal should be to showcase your unique voice.


----------



## hopefulwriter (Jun 12, 2011)

I would try a Hollywood/LA seminar like Sherwood Oaks College.  They give 3 day seminars where writers can meet producers and professionals writers and provide insight.  It is only about $20 a speaker.


----------



## JamesJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

For hero's journey, film and screenwriting structure, you need to look at http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html


----------

